# Copyright symbol?



## mrlnavy (Aug 2, 2011)

When trying to insert a copyright symbol in a metadata preset the book (pg 76) says use "Alt 0169" to get the symbol. Doesn't work. I get a trill sound as if something else is open somewhere. What am I doing incorrectly?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 2, 2011)

What os are you using ?  If you fill in your profile it makes it much easier for us all to help you.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you using the numeric keypad? Won't work on the number row at the top of the keyboard. (Presuming some sort of Windows OS)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 2, 2011)

If, for some reason, you can't get it to work, try the following workaround (provided you're under some kind of Windows OS):

Start Menu -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Character Map
Select and copy the © symbol
Paste it into the Metadata Preset
Beat


----------



## mrlnavy (Aug 3, 2011)

*Yes, that's it*



Brad Snyder said:


> Are you using the numeric keypad? Won't work on the number row at the top of the keyboard. (Presuming some sort of Windows OS)



Guess what- I was using the number row. That's something that should be stated explicitly when the book is revised. Thanks


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for filling out your profile, it really helps.
The numeric keyboard thing is an OS thing so the instructions will be there - or not.
Which book are you talking about??


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if anyone ever thought about copywriting the copywrite symbol !!!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 3, 2011)

MarkNicholas said:


> I wonder if anyone ever thought about copywriting the copywrite symbol !!!!


Mac have done it - option+g =© too easy!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Mac have done it - option+g =© too easy!!



But I guess when you're shooting _*Nikon *_that's not even necessary 
(couldn't resist ....)

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 3, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> But I guess when you're shooting _*Nikon *_that's not even necessary
> (couldn't resist ....)
> 
> Beat


That's right Beat when you shoot with Nikon the files are already copyrighted!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2011)

mrlnavy said:


> Guess what- I was using the number row. That's something that should be stated explicitly when the book is revised. Thanks



Funnily enough, that did get updated in the February update.  Sounds like you've still got an older copy, so drop me an email and I'll send you the update.


----------

